# Using Humax HD-FOX T2 with Tivo



## SRamsden (Aug 20, 2002)

I have purchased this to replace our rather tired Freeview F2-FOX T set top box. Can anyone offer any tips regarding setting up/using this new box please. I do have a Pronto remote which I can use to learn codes & I have read that Tivo can use Pronto files to add new set top boxes, but I don't know which codes are required or how to ask Tivo UK to add the codes to the Ariel + Digital Terrestrial options which are listed under Humax.


----------



## uncleCocoRosso (Oct 9, 2008)

Just bumping this up to see if anyone knows the relevant IR code for the T2?
I'd read somewhere that 20073 could work, but I can't even find that as an option under any of the obvious manufacturer groupings.

Any help appreciated!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

The Humax HD Fox T2 uses the same IR codes as some of the Humax Satellite models and indeed the 20073 is the TiVo code to use. Unfortunately it is included as one of the Freesat Satellite codes so isn't normally available in the Freeview list.

If you are comfortable about hacking your TiVo I used the attach Humax.tcl to copy the Humax Freesat codes to Freeview. I was then able to select 20073 as one of the Freeview codes and so control my Humax HD Fox T2.

It would be much easier of course if TiVo just added 20073 to Freeview in the first place (hint, hint).

I should warn you the tcl file is a case of monkey-see monkey-do based on another tcl I found but didn't really understand. It does seem to work OK for me but use it at your own risk.

#!/tvbin/tivosh

source /tvlib/tcl/tv/mfslib.tcl

set db [dbopen]
RetryTransaction {
try {
# Open Humax (satellite) and Humax (cable) set top box objects
set Freesat [db $db open /Component/Type/2/HUMAX]
set Freeview [db $db open /Component/Type/3/HUMAX]

# Add satellite codes to cable
foreach code [dbobj $Freesat get Code] {
dbobj $Freeview add Code $code
}

puts "Added Humax Sat codes to Freeview."
} catch errCode {
puts "No Humax Sat codes found."
}
}

dbclose $db


----------



## uncleCocoRosso (Oct 9, 2008)

Much appreciated; I'll give that a try tonight.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## uncleCocoRosso (Oct 9, 2008)

Fantastic; just to confirm, that worked as described.

And all was well.


Steve


----------



## SRamsden (Aug 20, 2002)

Many thanks, worked perfectly once I had discovered that we could use TiVo's network connection to ftp the tcl file onto TiVo and that telnet gave me a bash command shell to run it.


----------



## TrevorCotterell (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm having the same problem having just bought a Foxsat HD box to feed into my S1 Tivo. I've found loads of things saying I should use code 20073 but can't find that on any of the entries (OK I haven't been through every single manufacturer yet but I've looked at the obvious ones). I'm afraid tcl files don't mean much to me... Can anyone tell me what to try next? Thanks!


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

As I said above the 20073 code was added for Freesat so won't normally appear if you have setup the TiVo for Freeview.

The tcl file above is a program that will make the 20073 code available for Freeview too but it does mean you need to be able to install and run this software on the TiVo.

If the idea of doing this is a bit daunting I'd suggest phoning TiVo customer service and trying to persuade them to add the 20073 code to Freeview. TiVo have added new codes in the past but this time they already have the code so this should be very easy for them to do.


----------



## TrevorCotterell (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks. I've now managed to resolve the problem. Looks like I did things in the wrong order - having reset the Tivo to specify digital cable plus digital satellite (I think?) as the source, the list of available codes under the various manufacturers boxes is different and 20073 is now there - and it works!

So just in case anyone else has a similar problem I thought I'd document that...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The 20073 code should now be seen on Freeview list as well as Freesat - please can somebody with Freeview in place confirm?


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

My main TiVo is a dual Sky/Sony Freeview and the Humax 20073 code now appears under both Sat and Freeview. I'm afraid I cannot confirm Freeview only since I ran my tcl script on that TiVo.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Thank you


----------

